# Need options for my 2014 CTD daily driver 120k miles! HELP!



## justin13703 (May 2, 2016)

There's a bunch of deleted daily drivers on here. Everyone I've seen that has deleted their car has nothing but good things to say about it. If you're having problems with it, just delete it. Especially if you're looking at a 750 dollar emissions repair, the delete is only about 500 more and you'll never have to worry about an emissions failure again.


----------



## HarleyGTP (Dec 14, 2013)

Thanks, yea i'm done with this emissions system. I'll reach out to the manufacturer to ascertain what components I require for full delete.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard! or maybe I should say back?:welcome:


----------



## HarleyGTP (Dec 14, 2013)

Thank you! My hands have been tied since I purchased the car new as I did not want to void the warranty. Now that I've reached 120k, even extended warranty parts won't be covered, so it's time to make this thing reliable for the next 100K.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Contact fleece and they'll let you know what you need. Pretty sure it's just a tune, unplug your egr and a downpipe


----------



## HarleyGTP (Dec 14, 2013)

I sent a facebook message to OZ tuner, and I believe I read that they are a sister company of fleece, is this true?


----------



## Dieselfever (Feb 23, 2017)

HarleyGTP said:


> I sent a facebook message to OZ tuner, and I believe I read that they are a sister company of fleece, is this true?


Yep, one in the same. Do the delete! It is the best warranty you can purchase for your CTD.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Dieselfever said:


> Yep, one in the same. Do the delete! It is the best warranty you can purchase for your CTD.



Winning answer.

Another happy deleted cruze owner here. I do alot of city driving now since a job change and it's great to not worry about ruining my emissions system anymore. It's also nice to take a 500 mile trip get 52mpg and not worry about a dreaded countdown of some sort.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I'm on the fence. But the delete is probably in my future just for the power gains alone. The mpg is a nice byproduct.


----------



## starspangled6.0 (Apr 16, 2016)

The delete is a no-brainer unless some un-elected quack starts sniffing around in business that's not his (i.e, emissions checks). It adds power, fuel economy, and will rid you of those headaches from failing emissions control systems.

All you're buying is a tune and a new downpipe. The install is pretty simple.


----------



## HarleyGTP (Dec 14, 2013)

I'll give the folks and fleece a call tomorrow and get the ball rolling! Not seeing many write-ups with pictures on the delete (found one good one in another forum), so I plan on documenting everything. Stay tuned.


----------



## Barefeet (Jan 1, 2014)

I don't understand how will the car pass NY inspection?


----------



## justin13703 (May 2, 2016)

Barefeet said:


> I don't understand how will the car pass NY inspection?


Are you talking about an inspection, or an emissions test?


----------



## HarleyGTP (Dec 14, 2013)

Barefeet said:


> I don't understand how will the car pass NY inspection?


Diesel vehicles weighing 8500 lbs or less are exempt from emissions testing in NYS.


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

*New York*
*Counties:* Nassau, Rockland, Suffolk, and Westchester (New York City metropolitan area)
*Vehicles Tested:* All model years with more than an 8,501-pound GVWR
*Test Type(s):* Visual inspection for emissions-equipment tampering, onboard diagnostics (OBD-II) check (if applicable), and a smoke opacity test


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

sailurman said:


> *New York*
> *Counties:* Nassau, Rockland, Suffolk, and Westchester (New York City metropolitan area)
> *Vehicles Tested:* All model years with more than an 8,501-pound GVWR
> *Test Type(s):* Visual inspection for emissions-equipment tampering, onboard diagnostics (OBD-II) check (if applicable), and a smoke opacity test


This is the flaw with all emissions testing - equipment check. My opinion is it doesn't matter what the equipment is as long as the tailpipe emissions are good.


----------



## HarleyGTP (Dec 14, 2013)

Yes, NYC Metropolitan area require the above, anywhere else in NY is visual and OBDII check.


----------

